# Crystal springs Restaurant Latour Hamburg Nj. Wine WOW!



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Recently got to enjoy some wine and lunch at Restaurant Latour in Crystal Springs which is 15 minutes from my house. The food was good but the wines were just WOW! I didn't drink all the wines pictured here, but did have some. If you are in Sussex County NJ and have a few bucks in your pocket that you don't mind blowing on some great wine, give it a shot.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Gonna have to go check that place out with my wife!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

They have several restaurants in the resort but this one is the most elaborate. The Crystal Tavern is pretty cool too.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh my, you had me at Chateau d 'Yquem!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Oh my, you had me at Chateau d 'Yquem!


Back off! That's the one I was drooling over. '82 is the year both my wife and myself were born. I'd love to buy her that bottle :nod:


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Ah man, didnt see any MD 20/20


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

This is waaay above my pay grade...


----------



## LeftBench (Nov 13, 2012)

I ate here with my wife a few months ago... excellent meal! The wines they paired for us were very good. It was NOT easy on the wallet though, lmfao. 

I live about 5 minutes from Crystal Springs... would love to meet up for a smoke with anyone local.


----------

